# 30lb. (+) black drum



## Steeltoe (Nov 3, 2009)

Was fishing In Wolf Bay close to Canal Rd and Hwy 161. Using a Gulp shrimp, first cast, hooked something, at first I thought it was a tripletail the way it pulled, but soon realized it was a black drum. I did not have a net so I called my friend on his cell phone to bring his net to help me get it out of the water. The net he brought was way too small, so he called his friend to bring his net which turned out to be the same size net. So, one got the head of the fish and the other got the tail and lifted it out of the water. We did release it though. It looked very old and tired. I found out that these can get up to 100lb. Understand the record it 114lb. ?


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

nice:clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

stud drum bro


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

a face on a mother could love. I mean the fish.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice


----------

